# Multiplex twin-loop tutorial



## Pebble Shooter (Mar 29, 2014)

*File Name*: Multiplex twin-loop tutorial

*File Submitter*: Pebble Shooter</p >

*File Submitted*: 13 Apr 2014

*File Category*: Slingshots

The Pdf download document includes:

- A template outline of the "twin-loop" birch plywood O.T.T flat band slingshot in 3 sizes: Small, medium, and large.
- A step-by-step instruction manual with diagrams to assist you in the making process.

*Materials:*
An A-grade Baltic or American birch plywood board, minimum 19 mm thickness (see: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Plywood)
Scrap leather for the pouch (2-3 mm thick). (_Possible sources: shoe repair shops, smaller leather goods shops.)_
"Thera-band" brand exercise rubber for the flat bands. (_Information at_: http://www.thera-band.com/company.php)
Surface finish: polyurethane paint or spray, water or oil-based wood varnish, water or oil-based wood sealing varnish, or other.
*Tools:*
The chosen slingshot template cut out from 2 mm thick, dense cardboard to sketch the shape on the board.
A jigsaw with a suitable strong cutting blade.
An electric power drill.
A spade drill bit (22-24 mm).
A drill stand for the grip hole(s).
A vise to hold the plywood slingshot frame.
A coarse rasp with a flat and a rounded side.
A smoother file with a flat and a rounded side.
A round file (5-6mm) for the fork attachment grooves.
150 and 320 grit sandpaper, finer sandpaper optional.
Finishing option: water-based wood sealing varnish (3 layers).
*Safety gear:*
Leather working gloves.
Safety glasses while sawing and rasping.
A breathing mask while sawing, filing, and sanding (fine birch plywood and formaldehyde glue dust).
*Useful suggested dimensions for flat bands (Theraband blue) and the leather pouch (example only):*

*Flat bands*: 29 cm long, 26 mm width at the forks, 16 mm at the pouch, double layer.
*Pouch*: 7 cm long, 25 mm wide.

The above combo works very well for 12 m steel BB ammo (from "Kugel Winnie", Germany), as shown in the video.

I find it easier to sketch the slingshot template outline on a birch plywood board surface along the edge of a 2 mm thick cut out cardboard template, and to saw along the pencil sketch lines on the board with the jigsaw, instead of sticking the paper template on the board surface to do so.

The cardboard version also gives you a first impression as to how the slingshot design and chosen size will fit your hand.

Shoot safely.

Pebble Shooter

Click here to download this file


----------



## Individual (Nov 6, 2013)

Reminds me of a shorter hrawkeye


----------

